
Months Before Reddit Purge, The_Donald Users Created a New Home - TakakiTohno
https://onezero.medium.com/months-before-reddit-purge-the-donald-users-created-a-new-home-a732f79e4f04
======
Andaith
I’ve become a bit disillusioned by grassroots organising given how easy it
seems to be to fake. This place claims to be self-funded, but I wonder. It’s
exactly the sort of thing a foreign adversary would fund just to cause trouble
in the U.S.

I feel like the internet has caused a sort of problem of how easily the public
can be pushed to vote against their own interests. It’s a cheap way for
foreign countries to “attack” a democracy without ever risking serious
retaliation, and I haven’t seen an answer to it. Or even corporations to
protect their interests at the cost of having people vote against their own
interests.

Off the top of my head I can think of two answers: walled garden(I think of
this as the Chinese approach) and high education levels(I think of this as the
Swiss approach, but I have no idea how effective it is).

Thoughts on how to solve this problem?

